# What am I doing wrong?! CD1 won't Boot!

## TheLoves

I have taken the many hours to download Live CD1 and now it won't boot. The Backpack recognizes it as an ISO file and then I burn it directly to CD. I've tried booting in several computers -- continues to boot into the default system after scanning the CD for several seconds. Can anyone tell me what I am missing?! Thanks.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ckdake

When you pop the cd into the machine in windows, what shows up on it?  (I don't have a cd with me so I can't tell you what to look for specifically..)

Also, this might help: http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/howtoburn.html

----------

## rolly

I am having the same problem.  However I have checked the CD on other computers and it did successfully burn the ISO (all of the individual files are there as opposed to the one .iso file).  Essentially the same thing is happening when I boot, it tries to boot from the CD for a few seconds then says Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: Failure ...

After it fails it continues to boot into the default system.

I know previous Live CD's have worked on this same computer.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Aphex3K

if also successfully bootet from LiveCD 1 (version 1.4)

i tried booting version 2004.0 and i burned it the same way as i did with the 1.4 before (nero) but it wont boot.

So maybe there is a general failure? O did anyone successfully boot it?

I'm going to mount the image and the copy the cd from the mounted device. Maybe this one helps?

----------

## rolly

I don't think its a general failure because more people would have complained about it.

I tried the universal live cd (minimal) and that worked fine for me, if you havent I suggest you try that also if you are trying a more hardware specific boot CD.

----------

## haoqide

I'm having the exact same problem with the LiveCD 2004.0 image.  I've actually re-downloaded it once and checked the MD5 sum, but it's STILL broken and not even pretending to boot.  Anybody heard any answers here?

----------

## crazyweber

I have read some where on the gentoo site. Check the 2004.0 page that you need to use the universal cd to boot. I also used a specific cd to boot from and i doesn't work.  I had to use the universal.  I believe they have a minimal, which i did, or a full boot with the stages on the cd as well.  Sucks that you have to redownload though.  hope this helps

----------

## rolly

Universal (minimal) worked for me.

I had been having a problem with the Pentium 3 specific cd, I had downloaded it from 3 different mirrors and checked the MD5 sums one each of them.  Tried burning them with two different software packages, and wasted about 10 cd's trying to figure out what I was doing wrong.

I downloaded the universal minimal instead of the P3 specific one (the universal minimal disk is about 1/8 the size of the specific disks) burned it to a cd and it booted up the first time with no problems.

Good luck.

----------

## haoqide

Great!  Thanks guys!  I'm sure this is only the first of many, many questions...

----------

## tfitch

I'm an experienced Linux and MS sys Eng.  and I know I burned correctly.  My Dell p4 will not boot from this cd either.  I downloaded a fresh copy and burned it last night.  Yes all the files are there when I look at it on another machine.

I just spent the 20 bucks for the cd's to be shipped from Gentoo as well so we will see with that.

----------

## jeff.buzzell

I have the same problem with the P4 cd.  Downloading universal minimal now.

----------

## nspm

Gentoo 2004.0 Universal works .

Greets   :Cool: 

----------

## njuubi

CD-s not booting may have several reasons.

I am talking about the cases when the boot code on the CD will not be launched and the computer selects the next boot device etc.

1. The CD is bad

2. The ISO has been burnt wrong (burned as a file, coaster etc.)

3. The CD-ROM has problems with reading

4. The system is not properly configured to boot from CD

5. AND in my case it has something to do with the BIOS

About the case 5.

ISO's have been verified with MD5SUM and are correct.

The CD-RW disk is tested and good.

The CD-RW writer is new and good.

The images are burned correctly and contents readable.

install-x86-minimal-2004.2.iso fails to boot on one computer, but boots in the other. The install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso boots on both computers.

For some reason the BIOS (Award Modular BIOS v6.00G in my case) of the first computer (with i815EP chipset) does not like to boot from the CD that has been burned from the install-x86-minimal-2004.2.iso 

Further reading:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20040912-release2004.2-r1.xml

http://www.newsarch.com/archive/mailinglist/gentoo/user/msg40655.html

http://readlist.com/lists/gentoo.org/gentoo-user/0/191.html

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=236950

You will not find the install-minimal-2004.2-r1.iso, as it is actually install-x86-2004.2-r1-minimal.iso or something like that.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=2004.2-r1-minimal.iso

One possible source is: http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/

----------

